# Clan-logo



## gettohomie (10. Mai 2009)

*Suche einen der uns einen Beweglichen BANNER bzw. LOGO erstellt*​ 
Ich suche einen der unserer LOGO in in Bewegliche bilder umsetzt 
das stelle ich mir vor : 

1.NAME: STALKERS
2.NAME1: der Esports-Clan in Dresden
3.dann sollte sich das LOGO aufbauen in etwa 3-4 etaben
4. und dann sollte wieder alles von vor anfangen ! 


würde das einen für uns machen !?! 
habe nicht grad viel zeit weil ich Prüfungsvorbereitung habe !!

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen 
Gettohomie
www.stalkers.homepage.eu (da findet ihr auch das LOGO )


----------



## Dark Hunter (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Grafikdigner (BANNER)*

Ich könnte mich da sicher mal dranwagen, allerdings braucht man da noch ein paar mehr Informationen:
-Was für ein Format (Auflösung)?
-Hintergrundfarbe
-allgemein Fabgebung

Und vielleicht noch generell ein bisschen genauer beschreiben.


----------



## gettohomie (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Grafikdigner (BANNER)*

Hat sich erst ma erledigt . Danke trotzdem


----------



## Dark Hunter (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Grafikdigner (BANNER)*

Kein Problem, wenn du irgendwann mal Hilfe brauchst, du kannst auf mich zurückkommen


----------



## Happy Chicken (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Grafikdigner (BANNER)*

Hey gettohomie, find euer logo echt nice,
kannst du mir vll. veraten wie ihr es gemacht hab.
Da mit nem Kumpel nen Clan gegründet hab suchen wir noch nach nem Logo, wissen aber nicht wie wir es machen sollen. 

Thanks im Vorraus 

cya HC


----------



## gettohomie (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Grafikdigner (BANNER)*

Naja unser Logo wir bald geändert . Könnt unser altes dann haben . Tut sur ma bei uns auf der homepage regestrieren da könnt ihr es donloaden . : STALKERS-[SDD]


----------



## Happy Chicken (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Grafikdigner (BANNER)*

Danke für dein Angebot aber wir würden gerne ein individuelles Logo nur für unseren Clan erstellen.

"Naja unser Logo wir bald geändert":
Lasst ihr euer Logo von einem professionelen Grafikdesigner erstellen oder erstellt ihr es selbst über ein spezielles Prog ???

Schon mal Danke im Vorraus


----------



## gettohomie (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Grafikdigner (BANNER)*

Also ich habe alles mit Paint gemacht von Microsoft 
. 

ändern : den das machen wir auch mit Paint und Paint.net


----------



## Happy Chicken (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Grafikdigner (BANNER)*

Respekt, hätt ich net gedacht.

Cya HC


----------



## gettohomie (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Grafikdigner (BANNER)*

kann mir einer von den Bild den Hintergrund entfernen und die kannten glätten ?


----------



## exa (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Grafikdigner (BANNER)*

am besten wäre da eine Vektorgrafik, wie man die erstellt weiß ich allerdings auch nicht


----------



## gettohomie (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Grafikdigner (BANNER)*

habe es schon mit Paint.net probiert um es transparent zu machen klappte aber nicht


----------



## JOJO (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Grafikdigner (BANNER)*

Hier die flugs überarbeite Version. Des Künstlers Freiheit genutzt und den Namen mit neuer Schrift verséhen. Wenn es nicht gefällt, dann noch einmal. Wohin soll ich Dir das animierte Gif senden!?


----------



## gettohomie (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Grafikdigner (BANNER)*

cool nicht schlecht aber die schrift oben ist in der mitte grau 
kannst du da auch in Weiß machen ?


----------



## Dark Hunter (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Grafikdigner (BANNER)*

So, hier mal meine Ergebnisse, sind nicht gerade gut geworden, aber das ist bei der Qualität leider auch nicht so einfach. Hast du das vielleicht noch mal in höherer Auflösung?

@ JOJO
Jpeg unterstützt keine Transparenz!

PS.: Ich kann mal gucken, ob ich das in eine Vektorgrafik umwandeln kann... Ist aber sehr unwahrscheinlich, außer du hast es in höherer Auflösung!

Update: So, habe das jetzt mal als Vektorgrafik gemacht. Das Ergebnis hab ich exportiert und dann eine der beiden Hälften dupliziert, die andere gelöscht und beide (somit gleichen) Hälften zusammengefügt. Dadurch ist die Grafik nun symmetrisch! Nur den Schriftzug hab ich nicht vektorisiert. Da guck ich später nochmal. 

Update Nr.2:
So, habe jetzt noch den Schriftzug hinzugefügt. Ich glaub, soweit ist das in Ordnung! Ansonsten noch mitteilen, was geändert werden soll 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die hochauflösende Version ist im Anhang ("stalkers_t.png")!


----------



## gettohomie (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Grafikdigner (BANNER)*

cool danke alter . Spielst du Incurgeny ? . 

Wenn ja könnten uns ma online treffen


*Du bist jetzt mein GOTT !!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dark Hunter (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Grafikdigner (BANNER)*

Ne, spiele ich nicht... Was für ein Genre ist das?


----------



## gettohomie (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Grafikdigner (BANNER)*

Egoshooter 

ist 100% kostenlos . Musst es ma googlenen
kann man über Steam downloaden . ist ein MOD von HL2 brauchst aber kein HL2 !!!!


----------



## we3dm4n (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Grafikdigner (BANNER)*

man kann auch anstatt GIF einfach PNG nehmen, das unterstützt Transparenz und hat eine super Bildqualität.


----------



## Dark Hunter (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Grafikdigner (BANNER)*

@we3dm4n
Deswegen hab ich auch PNG genommen. 

@gettohomie
Ok, werde ich mir mal ansehen. 
Im Anhang ist dann nochmal die weiße Version!


----------



## gettohomie (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Grafikdigner (BANNER)*

Kann es mir nicht anschauen


----------



## we3dm4n (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Grafikdigner (BANNER)*

Klickst drauf und dann wird das angezeigt.


----------



## gettohomie (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Grafikdigner (BANNER)*

eben nicht


----------



## we3dm4n (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Grafikdigner (BANNER)*

Ich weiß nicht, was du für Probleme hast. Er hat doch geschrieben, dass es weiß ist und da der Hintergrund transparent ist sieht man natürlich nur einen weißen Bildschirm. Rechtsklick und Grafik speichern unter->fertig!


----------



## gettohomie (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Grafikdigner (BANNER)*

geht aber auch nicht


----------



## we3dm4n (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche einen Grafikdigner (BANNER)*

So nochmal extra für dich hochgeladen.

Änder endlich mal den Threadtitel:
"Suche einen Grafikdigner (BANNER)" ist ja mal unterste Deutschschublade


----------



## Dark Hunter (30. Juni 2009)

@we3dm4n
Du hast vollkommen recht.  man muss natürlich einen anderen Hintergrund haben, also einen weißen... Das ist wie weißer Adler auf weißem Grund, na, wirds deutlich?
Also, ich werd gleich mal eine kleine Seite einrichten, wo das deutlich wird!
Update: Das Archiv im Anhang runterladen, entpacken und dann die "index.html" öffnen! Vielleicht wirds so deutlich, warum du nichts siehst.


----------



## gettohomie (1. Juli 2009)

achso jetzt Klick es !!!!!!.  

DANKE !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gettohomie (9. Juli 2009)

habe noch eine bitte ! 

kannst du das logo ein ma in weiß und ein ma in Orange auf dieses bild bringen ?


----------



## Dark Hunter (9. Juli 2009)

Sollen da beide zusammen rauf? Wenn ja, wo welches? Was für einen Abstand von den Rändern?

Edit: So wie im Anhang?


----------



## gettohomie (10. Juli 2009)

hat sich erledig . trozdem danke . 

kennst du vileicht einen passenden Hintergrund für unsere hompage ? . 
STALKERS-[SDD]

noch was kannst du von unseren Shirts ein version in 

eine tif 300 dpi 
oder in vectoren 

machen ?


----------



## Dark Hunter (11. Juli 2009)

So, als tif kannst du es haben... 
Siehe Anhang!


----------



## gettohomie (12. Juli 2009)

danke schön


----------

